# الشرائح الالكترونية



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (30 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الرجاء تحميل الملف المرفق.

الملف المرفق يعطي نبذة عن الشرائح الالكترونية القابلة للبرمجة و توصيلاتها و كيفية عمل الدوائر الالكترونية و المنطقية منها.

please download attached file.0

:77: :77::77:​


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (30 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ، جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## الياس عبد النور (9 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ، جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (9 يوليو 2008)

مشاركة ممتازة...... جزيت خيرا


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (11 يوليو 2008)

حلووو عاشت الايادي اخي الكريم


----------



## منار يازجي (13 يوليو 2008)

شكراً بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوسماهر (21 يوليو 2008)

متميز كالعاده يا مهندس معتصم


----------



## محمد الدمنهوري (24 أغسطس 2008)

فعلااااااااا


----------



## محمدحسكل (7 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للجميع على المرور الكريم:84:


----------



## ادور (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر لكم


----------



## Nizarov (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً يا أخي معتصم !!!


----------



## hajji81 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## الاستاذ المهندس (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## hmode (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا... شكرا لكم على المرور الكريم .... أمنى أن يكون هذا الموضوع مفيد لنا جميعا


----------



## lotfybelal (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مليون شكر ياباشا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

lotfybelal قال:


> الف مليون شكر ياباشا


 شكر الله لك


----------



## زياد طارق ال نصير (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا وباك الله فيك


----------



## زياد طارق ال نصير (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (27 نوفمبر 2008)

زياد طارق ال نصير قال:


> شكرا وباك الله فيك


 
بارك الله فيك... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدحسكل (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية والله يوفقك


----------



## goodeng (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ، جزاك الله ألف خير


----------

